# Toro Power Max 724 OE Squealing



## Fleet (12 mo ago)

The squealing starts after about 10 minutes of operation in the snow. It is very loud. I stop using it when the squealing starts. The only repair I have tried so far is to add gear oil to the auger gear box. That did not work. I am a novice at repairs, but will try with a little advice. I'm hoping I don't have to replace the auger gear box as that is over $300. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.

Not a belt slipping/squealing?

Moved to the Toro forum for you.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Sounds Like A Idler Pulley Getting Ready To Call It A Day. ALOHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## asavage (Dec 20, 2021)

Glancing at the service manual, I agree that looking at the belt idlers would be a good idea. If the squeal does not change pitch or volume when you disengage the auger, then look at the Traction belt idler (the one closest to the engine).


----------



## Fleet (12 mo ago)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Welcome to SBF, glad to have you here.
> 
> Not a belt slipping/squealing?
> 
> Moved to the Toro forum for you.


Thank you. I will check the belts next.


asavage said:


> Glancing at the service manual, I agree that looking at the belt idlers would be a good idea. If the squeal does not change pitch or volume when you disengage the auger, then look at the Traction belt idler (the one closest to the engine).


----------



## Fleet (12 mo ago)

The idler belt is a bit loose and also has been rubbing against the guard. I found some belt dust around the guard. I repositioned it by loosening and moving it a bit. My next step tomorrow is to move the idler pulley to the outer hole and then start it up and see if that did it. Thanks


----------



## Fleet (12 mo ago)

Fleet said:


> Thank you. I will check the belts next.


Thanks for the suggestion. Worked on that today and will try to finish it tomorrow.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Fleet said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. Worked on that today and will try to finish it tomorrow.


Excellent work Sir... let us know how it goes and what else we can do to help.


----------

